# Wilfa electric grinder for aeropress and filter brewing



## caesarizk (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi, I'm currently using Hario mini mill hand grinder for my Aeropress and Kalita wave filter. But it gets tiring when I was trying to grind for espresso like method using Aeropress which sometimes require more than 25g of coffee and it takes ages to grind it with the mini mill (and uneven grind because since I have to keep changing hand)

I was looking around the forum and found Wilfa electric grinder but it doesn't get mention a lot, although after I googled it the review was pretty much positive. Do you guys have other recommendation for burr grinder under £110 and good for manual method brewing like Aeropress, mokapot and filter brewing?

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a couple of the first versions which were a bit cheaper and for brewed found them easy to use and with a 5 year warranty good value

https://www.slurp.coffee/en/shop/grinders/wilfa-coffee-grinder-wscg-2/


----------

